# Schwinn Le Tour 1974 Owner's Manual



## warnergt (Jul 30, 2018)

Searched the Internet for a 1974 Schwinn Le Tour Owner's Manual and found nothing. 
So, when I found mine, I scanned it. 
I'm sharing it for others here:
SchwinnLeTourOwnersManual1974.pdf


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 31, 2018)

You can view a copy here: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Owners/1974/74lowners1.htm


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you! very thoughtful and useful too.


----------

